
Show HN: I made Building and Monetizing Chat bots, sh*t easy - adit93
http://www.chatteron.io/monetization-radbot.html
======
ezekg
Are you using a template design or something? I keep seeing it pop up lately.
For example, this site is almost the same (especially the pricing page):
[https://rocketr.net](https://rocketr.net).

(If both sites are by the same author, my bad.)

------
pmontra
Interesting but how about a demo which doesn't require an account or a social
login?

